# Variador Micromaster 440



## cearinko (Jul 20, 2013)

Hola a todos
 Tengo una duda pues estoy pensando en colocarle un variador de frecuencia a un compresor frigorífico es un gelpha de 4 cv .(El variador es en concreto un micromaster 440 de siemens) principalmente por el tema de los arranques y el consumo en los mismos. Ademas de los arranques entiendo que puedo regular la velocidad del compresor según las horas que yo quiera o en los momentos que mejor me venga (el variador de frecuencia tiene hasta 15 entradas digitales que me ofrecen hasta 5 frecuencias diferentes según active una u otra) pero, ¿si quiero hacer la regulación usando una señal analógica ( ejemplo: menos frecuencia a menos temperatura) como podría hacerlo? He pensado en los transductores de presión que se usan en las instalaciones frigoríficas para hacer funcionar los controladores de recalentamiento tipo "alco" o "carel"... que se instalan en la tubería y dan una señal analógica dependiendo de la presión que están midiendo( ya que el variador tiene una opción de entrada analógica para determinar la frecuencia de salida del variador) pero en esta parte me pierdo un poco y no se si será posible hacerlo. ¿Alguien se ha encontrado con algo asi que pueda aconsejarme? ¿ existe algo de material de estudio al respecto?
 Muchas gracias y saludos a todos


----------



## xae (Jul 20, 2013)

Sí, se puede realizar un control PID con el uMaster.
La información de referencia es la documentación oficial de Siemens, que hasta hace poco se incluía en formato CD con el equipo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2013)

Quizás offtopic . . .  ojo que algunos compresores a tornillo no se podían variar , y el problema tengo entendido que era mecánico , así que siempre primero consultalo con el fabricante.

Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (Jul 21, 2013)

Como dice DOSMETROS verifica que el compresor permite que le varíes la velocidad. No siempre se puede.


----------



## cearinko (Jul 26, 2013)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, quería preguntar algo mas acerca de esto pues he hablado con el fabricante tal y como me habéis dicho y me ha confirmado que si puedo variar la velocidad de acuerdo con el cambio de presión de una de las tuberías( la de aspiración) de la cámara frigorífica. Mi pregunta es; quiero colocar un transductor de presión que me envie una señal analógica entre 4 y 30 ma al variador. El problemas es que del transductor que me venden salen solo dos cables. Uno es de +24v y el otro la salida de los 4- 30ma. ¿Como coloco esta salida en el micromaster 440? Quiero decir, el variador tiene una entrada analógica con dos terminales(tornillos) de entrada analógica, y del transductor solo me sale uno(no dos) con información de presion( el de 4_30ma). ¿Cómo lo conecto? Ademas de esto, el transductor funciona a 24V (mi variador tiene una salida con dos terminales para 0v y +24v) pero del transductor solo sale un cable q dice +24V. ¿no se le conecta el negativo(masa) al transductor?(tengo los esquemas de los fabricantes pero no son de la misma marca) Quedo muy agradecido si alguien puede ayudarme por favor. muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## xae (Jul 26, 2013)

La conexión del sensor al uMaster sería como sigue, utilizando la entrada AIN2,



uMaster ISO 24V (9)  ------------- Sensor 24 Vdc (Marrón)

uMaster AIN2+   (10) ------------- Sensor 4-20 mA (Blanco)

uMaster AIN2-   (11) ------------- uMaster ISO 0V (28)  


Debes seleccionar en los switch del frontal el modo corriente para el conversor A/D, switch 2 a ON.


----------



## cearinko (Ago 15, 2013)

Muchas gracias por las ayudas
ya tengo el variador y el transductor y he parametrizado( en papel primero) el 440.Tengo algúna duda mas ( es la primera vez que uso el variador fuera de la escuela(y en la escuela nunca use el starter sino trabajamos con panel BOP) y agradezco mucho la ayuda que me están dando), quiero manejarle con el programa starter ( aunque también tengo el panel BOP).  El cable de conexión pc-variador es RS 232- RS 232 y mi pc no tiene este tipo de conexión. He investigado un poco por las paginas de siemens y he encontrado un tipo de cable que el fabricante aconseja y voy a probarlo instalando el starter en el ordenador. Quisiera saber si tengo que cambiar alguno o varios parámetros(del variador) primero con el panel BOP para posteriormente poder usar el variador directamente con el programa Starter, si también debo hacer algo( o no ) en los parámetros del programa, pues he escuchado ( no se si lo he entendido bien) de varias personas que les cuesta mucho arrancar el variador con este programa o si por el contrario es inmediata la conexión variador-PC y ya se puede usar directamente asi sin cambiar ningún parámetro ni hacer ningún ajuste y si ese cambio de cable pueda influir en algo.
Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## Scooter (Ago 15, 2013)

Adaptador usb-serie puede que funcione, hay variso chipsets mas o menos compatibles.
El que seguro que va es uno "de verdad" en una tarjeta PCI o PCMCIA o RAMCARD


----------



## xae (Ago 15, 2013)

Para conectar vía RS-232 con el uMaster necesitas un adaptador que se conecta en el variador en el conector del panel, la referencia de Siemens para el accesorio es la 6SE6400-1PC00-0AA0.

Por otra parte, el variador soporta de serie comunicaciones vía RS-485, utlizando el protocolo USS.


----------



## cearinko (Ago 15, 2013)

¿debo cambiar o programar algún parámetro del variador(con el panel BOP) antes de intentar controlarle con el Starter o funcionaria directo?(el variador esta tal y como se me envio de fabrica) Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2013)

Vienen con una programación básica , así que lo podés conectar , probalo con un motor  cualquiera si tenés dudas


----------



## cearinko (Ago 16, 2013)

Hola a todos
Estoy probando el variador con otro motor tal y como me habéis aconsejado. El problema es que no consigo que el pc me reconozca el variador. Lo hago con el starter , he parametrizado el programa con las direcciones "device"-Pc com USS y cuando intento que conecte me dice el programa que no reconoce ningún dispositivo ( con el panel BOP todo va bien pero no con el PC..). No se muy bien como hacer. Saludos y agradecido a todos.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 17, 2013)

Hola no te compliques la vida, en vez del Starter usa el drive monitor, el cual se puede bajar de la pagina de Siemens sin costo!, instala ese software y pregunta no más si tienes dudas!!!

Saludos


----------



## cearinko (Ago 17, 2013)

Muchas gracias Luis Eduardo
¿Es compatible drivemonitor con Windows 7? En caso de que no lo sea, podría arrancarse con una "maquina virtual de Windows XP" dentro de mi pc de win 7?(...off topic?) Alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar un tutorial para trabajar con drivemonitor?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 18, 2013)

Maquina virtual posiblemente con el vmware te funcione, con respecto al tutorial es muy facil en opciones puedes verificar la velocidad de conexion y el puerto; por lo demas el software se conecta facil si esto está en orden y el cable tambien. Mira en la pagina del sector industry de siemens en el area de automation ahi esta el drive monitor.

Saludos


----------



## cearinko (Ago 18, 2013)

pido disculpas por mi ignorancia; ¿Qué es el vmware ? he leído algo en un manual creo, pero no se exactamente que es. Muchas gracias


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 18, 2013)

Es una maquina virtual, la cual permite emular puertos y funciona muy bien con este tipo de software industrial.

Saludos


----------



## cearinko (Ago 26, 2013)

saludos a todos.
He parametrizado el variador, y todo va en principio correcto (con el tema del cable y el drivemonitor aun sigo peleándome, pero uso el panel BOP). Queria comentar que noto que al conectar el variador( lo tengo en banco de pruebas con un pequeño motor de prueba) cuando esta funcionando se le enciende un ventilador que refrigera el aparato; pero cuando esta parado( por ejemplo porque el motor esta en stop por alguna razón, aunque no sea averia) el variador tiene el ventilador apagado y al tocarlo esta bastante caliente. ¿Es esto normal? ¿Si por alguna razón ha de estar parado un tiempo considerable, ¿no llegaría a calentarse demasiado( por tener el ventilador off?)
Muchas gracias por todos los consejos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 26, 2013)

Cuando tiempo estaria en modo off el VFD? Si llega a ser mas de 30 minutos es aconsejable apagar el equipo. Igual TODOS LOS VARIADORES tienden a calentarse cuando estan en stand-by.

Saludos


----------



## cearinko (Sep 24, 2013)

Estimados compañeros.
Al final pude programar el variador con drivemonitor y montar el sistema en un banco de trabajo para probar antes de montarlo "in situ". Es un compresor frigorífico de congelación semihermetico de 4 cv. El problema que ahora tengo es que el motor en vacio arranca y para bien respetando las rampas parámetros..., pero al cargar el sistema con refrigerante( el gas que moverá el compresor) al arrancar da una especie de golpe grande ( incluso el compresor salta en sus muelles y hace uno o varios ruidos bastante fuertes en el momento del arranque( luego funciona normal, aunque alguna vez llego a no poder arrancar) y aun mas en el de la parada acompañados de "botes del compresor". El fabricante del compresor me dijo que tenia problemas con el par de arranque( ?) del variador, pero este variador es de 4KW igual que el motor, y esta parametrizado para "compresores" y el montaje esta correcto. ¿Qué puedo hacer? ¿Cómo graduo el par de arranque en el variador?
muchas gracias y saludos


----------

